# $100 Saugeyes at Hoover



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

An important Saugeye study is underway at Hoover and will continue for the next year. There are Saugeye that have been tagged and will be tagged in coming weeks in all 3 pools. Go to $100 Saugeyes for information on how to handle the fish and how to get your $100 per fish should you catch these. They are very important to the study as some have transmitters embedded and contain data necessary for the study. You can either call the number you'll find on the "sign" on the web page or fish may be turned in at Old Dutchman. DO NOT FREEZE THE FISH.

Longbarbels


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

I have a new mission!!!! 

See you on Hoover!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

When I asked at the Hoover seminar - you can also let them go so they can continue to get the data for their research.

Joel


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for making me aware of this Longbarbels. I even called my nephews and told them. Later my brother told me they can't wait to go out and catch a bunch of $100 fish    I'm sure they will just be jumping in the boat...AJ


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> I'm sure they will just be jumping in the boat


 maybe not right away,but with the information provided by us eye guys,from the study of those fish,we may learn some new strategies to get them to jump in the boat.
and with the 100 smackers,buy more tackle to help with the job


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

joel_fishes said:


> When I asked at the Hoover seminar - you can also let them go so they can continue to get the data for their research.
> 
> Joel


No Joel, they definitely want them back whenever they're caught. Some of these fish have different kinds of transmitters and data recorders and are of an expensive nature. At the meeting we attended there was no question about releasing the fish. The basis of this study is to produce a comprehensive report of the nature of Saugeyes in a reservoir, based on predator prey relationships, temperature variables, substrate mapping and other considerations. So they need these back to complete the report as accurately as possible. However, while they might not get all them back this year, they'll still accept them in following years as they could offer other considerations. You know I'm big on C&R but this is a very special circumstance that will bring many benefits to future anglers.

Longbarbels


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey you guys in the know on this...
Was there any mention of what size of fish have been tagged? I usually fish for the largest ones I can catch. I start with larger lures and downsize until productive. If they tagged only smaller fish (say the 12-14 inch range), I may not even need to check the fish I catch for the tags.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

duck,fishing for and catching big fish are two different thing   
i don't recall if any size was mentione,but i'm guessing it varies.but i doubt you find many of those 10 pounders with transmitters


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I just hope that whoever catches them doesn't take them home, eat them, and destroy the equipement they find in their fish. That would suck. And while I would love to sit here and think there aren't people like that, there is.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

R&R,that's why i made a sticky of this post.i hope to reach as many people onthis site as possible,to make them aware of this.i'm guessing they may have signs posted at the ramps too.if not,it would help.can't remember,but i think the tags also have info on them.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

Rick you must have fallen asleep at the Seminar. They said they would be tagging "keeper" size. I think he said tops of 20". He also said that there would be signs up at the ramps but really how many people read the signs at the ramps?  One last thing. The tagged fish WILL count as part of your daily limit so if you have a tagged fish make sure you don't have more than 6. Good luck to all in their hunt for these fish but I think I'll find all the tagged fish. I need a new motor.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

spinning said:


> I have a new mission!!!!
> 
> See you on Hoover!



Money for Fisheys and Your Chix for Free  
Hey Spinning lets team up here soon.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We followed up on your questions about the size of the tagged fish. Here is what we just received from the folks doing the project.
*Archival tags were implanted into saugeye > 350 mm TL (or > 14), but most of the saugeye were closer to 18. Subsequent tagging (radio tags  w/antenna) will focus on 2 size classes: 225-350 mm TL (~10-14) and > 350 mm TL (again, >14). We plan to implant 10 saugeye of each size class with the radio tags.*

Longbarbels


----------



## Basserman (Oct 27, 2005)

This is good info, thanks guys. So, we have 20 fish with radio tags. I wonder how many other fish got tagged.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

> I wonder how many other fish got tagged.


They have 25 fish in lake now. As the last message said they are GOING to add another 20 later on.

Longbarbels


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

Dire Straits????

How about......
Come on, Big Money Walleye, 
Wontcha take a bite of my worm? 
Put the hook in your lip, 
Don't let it slip. 
Bite that worm real firm. 
I wanna reel you in 
With a great big grin, 
I wanna take all the money 
And run. 
Come on Big Money Walleye, 
Singing ain't that much fi'n. 
"Big Money Walleye"


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i cought a smallie with a tag on it before


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Sing it Baby!!!

FISH ON! :B 




spinning said:


> Dire Straits????
> 
> How about......
> Come on, Big Money Walleye,
> ...


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Cassie May reports to us she has received her first tagged Saugeye. Wyan Chochbergboun caught the first $100 fish and immediately called the number (740-928-7034 x225) on the signs. It turned out that Cassie and Jon Denlinger were on Hoover doing further studies when the call came in and went right to Wyan to record it. The fish was released again as it had only been in water 2 weeks, but Cassie says, "In the future we will be keeping all of them, this was a special scenerio." 

Longbarbels


----------



## recordbreaker (Dec 7, 2004)

On espn not long ago they released tagged fish the day before a tournament for tracking purposes,and one of them was caught a half mile away the last day of the tournament.


----------



## Dougerus (May 26, 2004)

Hmmmm down here on the Ohio River West Virginia has tagged some Walleyes for a study and if you atch one and send the tag in with the information on size, weight, length, where caught and such they send you a free hat. $100 sounds a lot better!


----------

